# [SOLVED] My computer freezes when watching videos online. HELP?



## Slegg500 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had my computer for over 2 years and it has been working perfectly well up to now. 
Recently the hard drive was replaced from a 250gb to a 500gb, and just last week the screen was replaced.

For the last 4 months whenever I watch videos online my whole computer freezes for about 5 minutes and the sound of the video buzzes. 

I have no idea why my computer is doing this and I have tried many ways of solving it to no avail  

I deleted the content of my temp folder as this is what one blog post said, didnt help. I tried using the microsoft fix it program but no problems were found, and I tried updating my graphics card but it said it was already up to date.

This freezing has been happening on all web browsers; chrome,firefox,IE and Opera.

The only thing that I can think of that may have caused the problem is that about 4 months ago I was fiddling with settings in the program CCleaner, but I cannot remember what I did :/ The rest of my computer works fine!

Does anyone know what may be wrong and how I may fix it?

Thank you 

Here are my computer specs:


Packard bell TK37
500GB HDD
4GB Ram
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.80Ghz processor
64 bit Windows 7
Mobile intel 4 series express chipset family display adaptor


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My computer freezes when watching videos online. HELP?*

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try reinstalling your sound driver and run sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Slegg500 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: My computer freezes when watching videos online. HELP?*



joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF did you try reinstalling your sound driver and run sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


Tried both of those but still no change


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My computer freezes when watching videos online. HELP?*

The temp file cleaner in CCleaner is great, just don't use the Registry Cleaner as this causes more problems then it solves. 
Download the *Chipset *and* VGA* driver: Support Download
You can also try restarting your browser with No Addons. If that works, then it is one of the Extensions that is causing the problem


----------



## Slegg500 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: My computer freezes when watching videos online. HELP?*



spunk.funk said:


> The temp file cleaner in CCleaner is great, just don't use the Registry Cleaner as this causes more problems then it solves.
> Download the *Chipset *and* VGA* driver: Support Download
> You can also try restarting your browser with No Addons. If that works, then it is one of the Extensions that is causing the problem


Thanks for your help! 

I'm pretty sure I've managed to fix my problem now by using a piece of software called slimdrivers. 18 of my drivers were out of date, and now that everything is up to date it's working fine woooo


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My computer freezes when watching videos online. HELP?*

You don't need any 3rd party software to update your drivers since they are all available here Support Download
But glad you got it sorted, please mark this thread Solved in the thread Tools at the top.


----------

